# advice for unique case please...



## emmafreckles (Jun 8, 2009)

OK, here goes...

I am a 31 year old single woman with aspergers syndrome.  I have never had a sexual relationship with anyone, and probably never will, but I really want children so have been looking into IUI as possibly my only chance.  I have found this site and hope that someone can give me some advice.

Everywhere I look it says that clinics only give IUI treatment to couples, so am wondering if I will not get the chance.  Also, given my 'disability' (I use the term lightly as I do not see aspergers as a disability) I am not sure clinics will give me a fair chance.

I know it's highly unlikely anyone out there is in the same situation, but was wondering people's thoughts on this?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I just want to say welcome  to FF  

I dont really have any words of advice but I am sure that the lovely members will come up with some 

You have come to the right place for support 

Suzie x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Emma & welcome to FF! 

I'm sure you would find some good advice on the single ladies board here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=403.0

Not sure if anyone would be able to advise specifically about Aspergers but I'm sure it shouldn't be taken into consideration if you want to have a baby.

Good luck hon


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Emma, don't know where you got that info from but I was wondering if you were talking about private or NHS treatment. My partner and I are female and we cannot get NHS treatment as it is very hard to prove infertility when you cannot try to concieve in the 'convensional' way ie. a year or so of regular sex. I think it is the same for single woman so you would have to pay but you can have any form of fertility treatment that you and your consultant would feel is necessary following blood tests etc.
With regards to your Aspergers, everyone has to go through a basic counselling session before starting treatment to discuss how they feel about treatment and the use of a donor etc and I don't see why you would be any different to any other parent going through this process.
I wish you loads of luck on your journey


----------



## emmafreckles (Jun 8, 2009)

I know I'd have to go private because I don't qualify for NHS treatment, so looked into a couple of places locally and they said about preferring couples because it was 'better for the child' but I know plenty of children who are better off with only one parent, so I guess I'll just have to convince them that I can do a good enough job on my own!  Plus my mum is very supportive of my decision so hopefully that would be a positive for my case too.

Thank you for your advice so far, it's good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hiya I am with london womens clinic and I know they treat single people, as there are a few in my clinic doing tx now.  hope they will give you the answers u are looking for all the best kelz xx


----------

